# Shepton Mallet show-January



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Folks

Is no-one else going to join us at Shepton in January? It's a good show to shake off the post Christmas blues, makes you feel as though the new motorhome season is on it's way.

We could do with a few more, our pitch will look very sad with only 19 vans on it. 

It's too late to book an electric hook-up now, but it's all hard-standing and we can always get-together in the bar in the evening. Come on lets have a few more names down, booking doesn't close until 17/12/2010 so you've still got time to decide.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=300


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

I think it's only going to be 18. I have pm'd Lady J to take my name off the list. We have been threatened with visitors :roll: I love them really, just dont get to see enough of them but it would have to be the one weekend........................


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Pollydoodle said:


> I think it's only going to be 18. I have pm'd Lady J to take my name off the list. We have been threatened with visitors :roll: I love them really, just dont get to see enough of them but it would have to be the one weekend........................


Oh Sheila what a shame, visitors are so thoughtless aren't they :lol:

I suppose that means no apple cake then  not that I'm selfish or anything!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Did someone mention Apple Cake don't tell anyone Jen but Sheila might come as a day visitor hopefully with a bag of Apple Cake :lol: 


Come on folks we had 50 vans booked last year for Shepton and a measly 18 for this year  its not going to snow this year as we have already had it :lol: so lets be having a few more of you joining us there please.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Any more coming to join us at Shepton in January :?: :?: :?: 




Jacquie


----------



## moorapples (Oct 31, 2010)

*Shepton Mallet Show - Can I park MH close to show*

Hi All
A bit new to this so please excuse me if this is in wrong area. We have just taken delivery of our first motorhome and are in the process of kiting it out. We live near Bristol and are planning to visit the Shepton show in January. I know the show ground and at other events you park on grass and can end up a little way from the show. We were planning to take the MH (day visitor) so we could easily measure up and possibly try things in it and possibly get Gaslow system fitted if there were any suppliers there with a good price!
The question is do you have to park MHs in the field/car park or can you get onto the site itself.
Thanks
Phil


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Access for M/h and cars is really easy.

You park in the on site car park and normally walk into the top gate which is no more than about 100 yards away.

Why not stay on site with MHF? 

That way you can look, talk, sleep then decide?


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Jaquie, Unless my family change their plans - again :roll: I wont even get to you with or without apple cake


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Shepton Mallet Show - Can I park MH close to show*



moorapples said:


> Hi All
> A bit new to this so please excuse me if this is in wrong area. We have just taken delivery of our first motorhome and are in the process of kiting it out. We live near Bristol and are planning to visit the Shepton show in January. I know the show ground and at other events you park on grass and can end up a little way from the show. We were planning to take the MH (day visitor) so we could easily measure up and possibly try things in it and possibly get Gaslow system fitted if there were any suppliers there with a good price!
> The question is do you have to park MHs in the field/car park or can you get onto the site itself.
> Thanks
> Phil


Hi Phil

Why not join us for the weekend at Shepton our camping area is all hard standing and you can not get any closer than where we are.

Shepton Show Rally

The day visitors car park is just outside from our camping area and in January they use the road ways for parking. If you are only coming for the day you will be directed to the day visitors parking area which is outside the fence. from where the show is but not far to walk into the show.

If you do decide to join us for the weekend I am sure someone will put you right if you need to know anything.

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Pre-booking to enable you to camp with the Motorhomefacts group at this show closes on 17/12/2010, so you need to get your names on our list and book with Stone Leisure as soon as you can.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=300

Come on folks, you know you want to :wink: :wink:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

clianthus said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Pre-booking to enable you to camp with the Motorhomefacts group at this show closes on 30/12/2010, so you need to get your names on our list and book with Stone Leisure as soon as you can.
> 
> ...


OH NO WE DON'T!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> clianthus said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone
> ...


OH YES WE DO !! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

CatherineandSteve said:


> OH YES WE DO !! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Look out!! Behiiiiiind you!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

HO NO WE MIGHT NOT !!

Jo slipped on ice in a B&Q car park Wednesday. Result broken wrist :x :x 

Arm in plaster for next 6 weeks!!

Looks like my cooking skills will have to improve :roll: :roll: 

Steve


----------



## SPACEFLOWER (Oct 22, 2006)

Ah bless you Jo and get well soon.



June


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

zoro said:


> HO NO WE MIGHT NOT !!
> 
> Jo slipped on ice in a B&Q car park Wednesday. Result broken wrist :x :x
> 
> ...


Get well soon Jo, Steve may well be calling on M & S to help out at Christmas :lol: :lol:


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Get well soon Jo - best wishes Andrea & Bob


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Jo hope you soon have both wrists in action, Steve do you know how to turn the oven on :lol:

Now back on topic folks 8) is there any more of you coming to join us at Shepton :?: if so please be quick adding yourselves to the rally list and booking with Stone Leisure booking closes on * 17th December 2010*

Jacquie


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

Hi Jacqui

Is there evening entertainment at this show? 

-H


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi H

There is entertainment at this show on Friday & Saturday night. 

It is free and only available to campers, you need to get there early in the evening though as the venue gets quite full.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Stone tell me we have 19 booked and we only have 18 on our rally list so could whoever it is that hasn't added their name to me list please do so :roll: Thanks

Shepton Show Rally

We do still have plenty of room for a few more of you to join us there booking closes on * 17th December 2010*

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Pre booking for Shepton has now closed you can pay on the gate though.


Jacquie


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Shepton Mallet Show*

Hi,
Im thinking of going to the Shepton Mallet show this week as the weather is not to bad. Does any one now if there will be any hard standing as I did not book to go on the rally and I note it is now full.
Many thanks Mick.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Usually the showground people ban parking on the grassed areas at this time of year.
They will direct you to park on one of the many roadways that run all over the showground.
IMO its usually a better location than the scruffy area that MHF usually get to use :wink:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Spacerunner said:


> IMO its usually a better location than the scruffy area that MHF usually get to use :wink:


As you say John this is your opinion!

We are in a very convenient spot, on hard standing, only 50mtrs from the entrance to the indoor Halls at this show.

I really don't understand your reference to the "scruffy area" but can assure members that IMO it isn't scruffy, just a bit of hard standing to park on!

*hymermick1*,

As John said as far as possible all the camping at this show is on hard-standing and the roadways so you shouldn't worry too much about coming.

If you do decide to come to the show please call and see us on the MHF pitch and if you would like to camp with MHF even though you missed the pre-booking close date, we will try to fit you in if we have enough space.

Look forward to meeting you.

PS.
I have also merged your post into the main Shepton Show thread, as it is easier for the rally staff to keep track of any questions if we keep to one thread per show.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Mr Spacerunner how dare you call our posh plot "scruffy"  if I remember correctly you have wanted to park on it a few times when you haven't booked to camp with us :roll: :wink: 




If any of you are late arriving and get put into a holding bay could you please let me know, also if you decide not to attend.


LadyJ (Jacquie) mobile number 0753 863 6122



Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> IMO its usually a better location than the scruffy area that MHF usually get to use :wink:


Does that mean we are away for a dirty weekend :roll: :roll:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Methinks the ladies protesteth too much :lol: :lol: 

At least I gave the thread a bump!


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Usually the showground people ban parking on the grassed areas at this time of year.
> They will direct you to park on one of the many roadways that run all over the showground.
> IMO its usually a better location than the scruffy area that MHF usually get to use :wink:


It,s not the scruffiness that's the problem :roll: it's the fact they dump a supposed lavender box disposal point right beside us :roll:

Cheers S


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Crikey Steve, taking a risk on your Rally Co-ordinator carreer :lol: 

I'd forgotten that!:lol:

Oh how wish I'd arranged for that festering tank of thetford juice to be dumped right besides the marshalls' enclave. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

John & I have landed at Shepton it's a bit wet and mucky  but we have plenty of room for you all. 

If any one is not coming or is late arriving and gets put in a holding bay please let me know *NOT Clianthus* as she has had to dash off up North.

LadyJ (Jacquie) 0753 863 6122

Jacquie


----------



## ciderdaze (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi , We have not booked but we are coming is there room for 2 vans, and is electric avalible we will pay,or do we have to take our chances , thanks


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

ciderdaze said:


> Hi , We have not booked but we are coming is there room for 2 vans, and is electric avalible we will pay,or do we have to take our chances , thanks


Hi ciderdaze

Yes we can probably fit you on our pitch, as to electric that could be a bit more difficult, if we have any spare you can have it if we haven't then you can't.

Price is £18.80 for electric if we have any available when you get here.

Jacquie


----------



## ciderdaze (Mar 28, 2006)

Cool . we will be there about 5 30/ 6 00pm tomorrow will come and find you, Thanks


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

ciderdaze said:


> Cool . we will be there about 5 30/ 6 00pm tomorrow will come and find you, Thanks


We are in our usual pitch straight down from the main gate, turn right at the bottom and we are the first pitch on the left MHF flag flying

Jacquie


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Thanks for accommodating us as we had not booked in advance. Enjoyed the show and finished it off by visiting Glastonbury town today.
Good weekend.
Will be interesting to see how the April show goes and see if that might replace the January one?
Thanks again
Chris and daughter


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

Returned from day out at Shepton show today, but where was everybody?? We have been going to the January show for many years and have never seen so few people.

Is this the end for the January show ? or will the April show now take its place.

Noticed fewer traders inside the halls than ever before.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

DustyR said:


> Returned from day out at Shepton show today, but where was everybody?? We have been going to the January show for many years and have never seen so few people.
> 
> Is this the end for the January show ? or will the April show now take its place.
> 
> Noticed fewer traders inside the halls than ever before.


The organisers shot themselves in the foot by running the cancelled January show in April last year. Those who attended in April wondered what the benefit of attending in mid winter was over a a spring show in future years. Why pay £17 for electric in January when you don't want it in April?
In my opinion there are too many shows and there is not the demand for three shows a year at Shepton. One of them has to go and the January one is in the frame.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

DustyR said:


> Is this the end for the January show ?


Difficult to judge ATM, certainly trader and visitor numbers were down and I had the impression that the "non motorhome related" traders had a thin time - but - and it's a big but - the M/H dealers apparently had a heyday with 'van sales. Reportedly one dealer had to remove virtually all his 'vans on Saturday evening and bring new ones onto site as all his stock had been sold. 8O Another regular M/H related trader was packing up at lunchtime today, not because he was fed up but because he'd sold all his stock, he said it was the best sales peformance he'd ever had at Shepton.
Friday was very slow, Saturday much better and Sunday morning, quite busy with day visitors.

So the message is, if you're looking for a new 'van you probably missed some good bargains.


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

thanks to jacquie jenny ken and jon.
we had good weekend with unexpectedly nice weather showwas bit quiet but beats being trampled to death 
mark & helen


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Shepton*

We do hope that this show does not get cancelled in the future - it is a really good way to start the New Year and get you into motorhoming mood!

Thanks to Jac and John, Ken and Jen for marshalling - we had a wonderful weekend - what fantastic weather considering what the previous weekend had been like!!

See you at the next one .................
Sundial


----------

